# Outdoors > Fishing >  Fishing with Mikee

## veitnamcam

Mikee had been trying to get me out for a fish for a while but there was always something else.
It all lined up this weekend tho and Fridays Hell wind died off in the night.:thumbup:

Standing on the roadside at 4something am I looked at my gear in the light of the headlamp and noticed the braid on my rod was a bit frayed. Should I pull a few meters off? Na itl be right.
Mikee turned up with the cruise liner in tow and off to the ramp.
It was busy of course but at least there was some parks.
As he backed us down the ramp i noticed the boat next to us was draining water out the bung  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

50 or so mins later we were laying some long lines which went well so i didn't get to show off the hook removal technique :Grin: 

Then rods in water and we both caught a couple of gurnard then i hooked up what a thought was a snap and busted off my frayed braid:mad:

Fished some more picked up lines and went lookin for some cod.
Easy to find and catch as always but neither of us wanted to catch and release heaps of undersize to get some decent ones so we worked our way back up the coast fishing a few spots on the way then had a troll for a king, no luck on the kings but got some kahawai.

Cheers for the trip Mikee :Cool:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Pengy

Gurnard..yum yum.

----------


## Hayden C

Good haul there VC and Mikee. Nothing beats fresh Gurnard.

----------


## Rushy

Sounds like a top day out on the Briney. I like Gurnard but don't get it all that often.

----------


## sako75

Gurnard over snaps anyday  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep gurnard is bloody nice.

Had a ring around some numbers on free fish heads web site last night and had my heads and frames picked up this morning by a gratefull lady so the system works:thumbup:

----------


## mikee

I do need a bigger chilli bin though eh. 

Was a good day and the weather was great. I have been caught out where we went and 30 miles with beam on and short sharp swell makes for a fun trip home. 

Just had a look getting the marks for where we set the long line for a mate and we did 62 miles yesterday. 

Next time we will have a better try for a kingi or 2.  (or we will get to Stephens in the winter for a bigger one)

----------


## Pengy

> Sounds like a top day out on the Briney. I like Gurnard but don't get it all that often.


sounds like me and nooky

----------


## Gibo

> I do need a bigger chilli bin though eh. 
> 
> Was a good day and the weather was great. I have been caught out where we went and 30 miles with beam on and short sharp swell makes for a fun trip home. 
> 
> Just had a look getting the marks for where we set the long line for a mate and we did 62 miles yesterday. 
> 
> Next time we will have a better try for a kingi or 2.  (or we will get to Stephens in the winter for a bigger one)


Kingis love Kahawai boys, best livies for big kings imo  :Have A Nice Day: 
Good effort with a solid catch  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Kingis love Kahawai boys, best livies for big kings imo 
> Good effort with a solid catch


Yea she was home time by then tho, was down to my last beer :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Yea she was home time by then tho, was down to my last beer


Fair call, cant push it aye, could end up parched  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Awesome :Thumbsup:

----------


## longrange308

boys boys boys 
where were the spearguns???

----------


## veitnamcam

At stingrays place?

----------


## stingray

> At stingrays place?


Dont wanna talk about it  :Oh Noes:  dived Hori bay on sunday, vis started off great then the weather came in and the vis went out. One of those dives!! ended up with tow line and catch sack tangled on a rock, got f*$#King smashed getting it off right in front of a crowd of onlookers FML. Made me look like a right amatur!!  :Omg:

----------


## Chris

Looks like a good day on the water VC & Mikee ,got you a good feed there. 

You can send those sand sharks up to me if you want.

----------


## mikee

> Looks like a good day on the water VC & Mikee ,got you a good feed there. 
> 
> You can send those sand sharks up to me if you want.



If you are serious about the carpet sharks you need the men in white coats to visit!!!!!!!

----------


## Chris

you've probably eaten a lot of those already Mikee ,been tons used to make fish n chips in NZ 

Nothing wrong with them especially fresh  .

----------


## veitnamcam

> you've probably eaten a lot of those already Mikee ,been tons used to make fish n chips in NZ 
> 
> Nothing wrong with them especially fresh  .


Its mostly rig from what i understand?

We trailed fish mealing spikey dogs... After testing the mercury levels were found to be too high to feed to pigs intended for human consumption.

----------


## mikee

> Its mostly rig from what i understand?


Same here and I would add school shark aka "greyboy shark" to that as both seem to be the most common F&C fish.
I actually prefer Rig / Lemon fish over snapper

Spikeys were trial exported, ( trunk-ed, finned and flushed in saltwater tanks for 2 weeks before being exported) to pommy land, can't have very good taste bubs over there

----------


## Chris

The gill netter I did a stint on any shark the dropped out of the net when came up on the hauler I had to gaff & drag on board.Often with the help of #1 deck hand ,didn't seem to matter what type they where all trunk-ed & went on ice for local market.Was a lot of fun being chased round the deck by a grumpy shark,safest place was on top of the hold lid. Must still be a lot used for F&C in BOP .The guys I work with seem to know how to cook it,pretty good food the way they prepare it.

----------


## sneeze

Taste is a funny thing eh, Id throw gurnard and rig to the cats if there was some properly cooked snapper on the menu.

----------


## Chris

Gurnard is Ok smoked Sneeze, snapper improves with some "Sea Food" coating. 

Don't ever try telling a Moari how to cook fish, a wee lesson I learned when I started my current job.

----------


## tui_man2

> Taste is a funny thing eh, Id throw gurnard and rig to the cats if there was some properly cooked snapper on the menu.


I was thinking same thing tho don't know if I have ever tried it?

Just dad used to keep .the for bait so always thought it was shit and do same thing myself.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Sorry guys but you cant beat rig, Trunked, finned and all blood removed as soon as its onboard and if possible filleted then chucked into a salt ice slurry.

Snapper is a bit overrated (my thoughts), Gurnard = yum yum

Mind you I get spoiled for choice when it comes to fish choice

----------


## sneeze

wasnt telling anyone how to cook anything cos its really just a matter if taste. Yeah I like carrot  OK and smoked is good but smoked snapper wings are far more to my taste  and there's that taste thing again cos i dont like that sort of coating on any decent fish  :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> Sorry guys but you cant beat rig, Trunked, finned and all blood removed as soon as its onboard and if possible filleted then chucked into a salt ice slurry.
> 
> Snapper is a bit overrated (my thoughts), Gurnard = yum yum
> 
> Mind you I get spoiled for choice when it comes to fish choice


Grew up on snapper , flounder, rig and blue cod,  its snapper for me: :Thumbsup: .

----------


## stingray

Kawhai bleed gutted and iced, then hot manukau smoked mmmm hot or cold, dear god the food of kings oily tasty and creamy! John Dory or flounder filleted, creamy soft melt in your mouth. 

Blue cod fresh blue cod mmm needs a day to rest though.it has a very delicate flavour that comes through after few hours in the fridge. Very easy to over power best served with new spuds green beans or a light salad. 

Butterfish though oh wow firm morsels of just i'll I lick the fry pan. 

Jock steward / sharpies / gumboots / Maori chief one of the most underrated fish in the sea!! Clean beautiful white flesh. Holds fantastically well together when cooking, a flavour all of its own a sweet moist succulent fish. My personal favourite.

Keep that bloody Dundee and his T-sauce well away from any fish but bloody shark.

----------


## veitnamcam

Its a funny thing alright sneeze.(taste)
I love catching snapper but once they are big enough to deserve the title ( like 400mm plus) they turn into a pretty shit eating fish imho.
I like most fish but turbot would be my no1 inshore eating fish,so creamy but probably because its so rare that i get to eat it.
Gotta love flounder too tho.

----------


## Rushy

Yep.  Flounder are fantastic VC.

----------


## R93

> Yep.  Flounder are fantastic VC.


I forgot how good flounder was. Sneeze put me on to some that I had to fillet because we didnt have a pan large enough to fry up whole. They were bloody brilliant eating. I am with sneeze on the fish front. I have never eaten bad snapper. Love rig, but not as much as snapper. 

Bluenose number is 1. Cold smoked trumpeter is up there as well.

----------


## veitnamcam

Blue nose is my no 1 deep sea eating fish.
White wharhou(spelling?) close second.

----------


## mikee

Flounder / Sole is cheap at the moment
Sole & Flounder, Skin On Bone Out Fillets, Frozen

any fish I buy comes from these guys, good selection and price (specials)

----------


## Gapped axe

You buy Fish and live where !!!

----------


## mikee

> You buy Fish and live where !!!


Cant catch Mahi Mahi here...................yet.  Fish is always cheaper to buy than to catch it using your own boat. If I just wanted to eat fish would have sold it years ago, I fish for other reasons not least of which is no one can call me in to work!!

----------


## R93

> Flounder / Sole is cheap at the moment
> Sole & Flounder, Skin On Bone Out Fillets, Frozen
> 
> any fish I buy comes from these guys, good selection and price (specials)


Thanks for putting me on to that site Mikee. Have not tried the dolphin as sashimi yet, but I will this next trip home.

----------


## sneeze

> Its a funny thing alright sneeze.(taste)
> I love catching snapper but once they are big enough to deserve the title ( like 400mm plus) they turn into a pretty shit eating fish imho.
> I like most fish but turbot would be my no1 inshore eating fish,so creamy but probably because its so rare that i get to eat it.
> Gotta love flounder too tho.


 :Grin:  my uncle raved about turbot  and and used to drop a feed off now and then when he was fishing out of westport. I thought it was just ok. I like the texture of snapper in the 10-15lb range.I also  much  prefer mutton over lamb, dont like veal at all and one feed of whitebait a year is plenty. Maybe Im just a bit odd  :15 8 212:

----------


## R93

> my uncle raved about turbot  and and used to drop a feed off now and then when he was fishing out of westport. I thought it was just ok. I like the texture of *snapper in the 10-15lb* range.I also  much  prefer mutton over lamb, dont like veal at all and one feed of whitebait a year is plenty. Maybe Im just a bit odd


Whats one of them look like?  :Grin:  No comment on the last sentence.

----------


## sneeze

> Whats one of them look like?  No comment on the last sentence.

----------


## R93

Next thing you will tell me, is that it was caught where we spent a lot of time in 3 foot of water? :Have A Nice Day: ................Dont.

Nice fish all the same! Almost twice the size of my best snapper. :Sad:

----------


## sneeze

> Next thing you will tell me, is that it was caught where we spent a lot of time in 3 foot of water?................Dont.
> 
> (


But I just have to.

----------


## R93

> But I just have to.


I seen a rig setup that I think will stop catching rays. I will see what you think when I see ya next. Should be ideal for there. :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> Next thing you will tell me, is that it was caught where we spent a lot of time in 3 foot of water?................Dont.
> 
> Nice fish all the same! Almost twice the size of my best snapper.


my wifes first ever snapper she ever caught, did I say ever................. never been allowed t forget ever. I was "allowed" to hold one for the photo
22lb, 19lb and 14lb


I had to sneak off and catch a Kingi when she wasn't looking

----------


## veitnamcam

With you on the mutton over lamb sneeze.
Especially chops,well well well done so the fat is crispy :thumbup:

----------


## stingray

Yip nothing better than a mutton roast cooked all day , real slow  then crisps it up at the end,add spuds gravy and bugger all else. Not good for the heart but damn that's kiwi tucker!!!

Now shellfish wise you have to fight me for the first of a new season scallop, rolled in bread crumbs cooked fast in butter with a cold beer to wash em down. Bliss 

But the be all to end all, was Veitnamcam and his venison cutlets cut into bite size pieces on a smoking hot BBQ .... Sweet tender mouthfuls of omg yum. With a sprinkle of salt. Hot damn! I will never forget that meal! White bait scallops venny crays mmmmm!!!

----------


## Rushy

> my wifes first ever snapper she ever caught, did I say ever................. never been allowed t forget ever. I was "allowed" to hold one for the photo
> 22lb, 19lb and 14lb
> Attachment 19645
> 
> I had to sneak off and catch a Kingi when she wasn't looking
> Attachment 19646


Fantastic fish all around Mikee.

----------


## R93

> Yip nothing better than a mutton roast cooked all day , real slow  then crisps it up at the end,add spuds gravy and bugger all else. Not good for the heart but damn that's kiwi tucker!!!
> 
> Now shellfish wise you have to fight me for the first of a new season scallop, rolled in bread crumbs cooked fast in butter with a cold beer to wash em down. Bliss 
> 
> But the be all to end all, was Veitnamcam and his venison cutlets cut into bite size pieces on a smoking hot BBQ .... Sweet tender mouthfuls of omg yum. With a sprinkle of salt. Hot damn! I will never forget that meal! White bait scallops venny crays mmmmm!!!


You may not be so keen when you see what he does to get them so tender Stingray. 
You also just described an average summer BBQ on the coast, just missing a selection of Montieths summer ales, Thar chops, Paua and bluenose steaks :Grin:

----------


## R93

> my wifes first ever snapper she ever caught, did I say ever................. never been allowed t forget ever. I was "allowed" to hold one for the photo
> 22lb, 19lb and 14lb
> Attachment 19645
> 
> I had to sneak off and catch a Kingi when she wasn't looking
> Attachment 19646




I think one of them may have choked my largest snap. :Grin:  I am not a fishermans asshole but I love giving it a go :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> my wifes first ever snapper she ever caught, did I say ever................. never been allowed t forget ever. 
> Attachment 19646


My wife regularly  catches more fish than I do and normally bigger. But she handles all her own gear and bait, likes cleaning fish and does the smoking as well so its win win I rekon. :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> My wife regularly  catches more fish than I do and normally bigger. But she handles all her own gear and bait, likes cleaning fish and does the smoking as well so its win win I rekon.


Mine baits, catches (normally bigger and more than anyone else) etc but won't clean or fillet HOWEVER she does clean the boat, lets me fillet at the kitchen bench, runs the vaccum packer, cleans up all the mess when I am done and most important of all, Gets up and 3:30am to help me hook the boat on even if she ain't going too.

----------


## Rushy

> Mine baits, catches (normally bigger and more than anyone else) etc but won't clean or fillet HOWEVER she does clean the boat, lets me fillet at the kitchen bench, runs the vaccum packer, cleans up all the mess when I am done and most important of all, Gets up and 3:30am to help me hook the boat on even if she ain't going too.


It's a hard job finding the perfect woman Mikee but is sounds like you got bloody close.

----------


## mikee

> It's a hard job finding the perfect woman Mikee but is sounds like you got bloody close.


Not only all the above but she works bloddy hard and don't spend FA, I would say shes perfect

----------


## Rushy

> I would say shes perfect


Nah, can't be, she doesn't fillet fish. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## veitnamcam

Does she drink speights?

----------


## R93

> My wife regularly  catches more fish than I do and normally bigger. But she handles all her own gear and bait, likes cleaning fish and does the smoking as well so its win win I rekon.


She a better fisherman than both of us me thinks. Certainly fillets a fish better than a starving refugee. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Gets up and 3:30am to help me hook the boat on even if she ain't going too.


Thats impressive. Dunno if I am game to even suggest that to my cook.

----------


## sneeze

> Mine baits, catches (normally bigger and more than anyone else) etc but won't clean or fillet HOWEVER she does clean the boat, lets me fillet at the kitchen bench, runs the vaccum packer, cleans up all the mess when I am done and most important of all, Gets up and 3:30am to help me hook the boat on even if she ain't going too.


Well MY wife  can play for New Zealand,

Naa I dont reckon eh..

----------


## veitnamcam

Mine is an ex professional trimmer/grader and doesn't like small boats:thumbup:
So she knows what to do with the catch but doesn't want to come fishing :Cool:

----------


## sneeze

> Well MY wife  can play for New Zealand,
> 
> Naa I dont reckon eh..


So no ones seen the add on TV?  I guess humour is like taste.

----------


## Rushy

> So no ones seen the add on TV?  I guess humour is like taste.


I guess not Sneeze. I am pretty sure I don't know what you were on about.

----------


## sneeze

Craigs Investment Partners - Get Your Share - YouTube
Just apealed to me

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha. Turns out I have seen that before.

----------


## mikee

Fishing report
40 NM covered, 65 l fuel used (trolling with a 2  smoke hurts a bit). boat washed, fish filleted
11 Snapper
1 Kawahi
1 School Shark came home with us for a visit. One Gurnard, 1/2 Spikeys and 5 rat kingis went back after a quick visit onboard.

Pictures will have to wait, still got to walk dogs and go out for T, been up since 3:30 so a bit tired eh

----------


## Toby

1/2 spikeys really got my attention

----------


## R93

11 Snaps?!! Fuck, I suck at fishing !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Now for the pics
Chillibin (specially for R93)

It was really rough to start with

Then it got rougher

----------


## R93

I pity you, you poor bastard!!!

No pressure but you may have to replicate it all in a few weeks or my fishing report will be scathing!!! ha ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Hats off to you Mikee, I don't know how you manage to stay out in rough weather like that. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Chris

Shit its always hard fishing when conditions are like that ,looks like you managed to get a feed though .

----------


## Gibo

Smoke in the background of the last pic going straight up  :Grin:  love those conditions!
Good haul Mikee  :Thumbsup:

----------

